# Cleaning tanks



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a couple tanks that I received from a friend that works at a pet store and I was interested in what types of cleaning agents were ok to wash them with? I was going to wash them out with a 10% bleach solution a couple times but wanted to check to make sure it was safe before doing so. I am worried about parasites and stuff that might be in there.
Thanks for your help.
ADAM


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

10% Bleach solution is perfect, and any bleach residue will evaporate.


----------

